
FilterStack: Customizable WebGL/Webcam effects. - nickjamespdx
https://sketch.io/filterstack
======
figgy99
This is cool. I'd recommend adding some social sharing options for those who'd
like to do that but still, pretty fun to make filters.

------
comod0guy
Note: Webcams apparently need a fair amount of light! This app is definitely
in the time waster category but well-made.

